# Ever feel like giving up?



## RobD213 (Mar 2, 2006)

Its been about 6 or 8 months now since i logged onto this site, and I have done mainly for a bit of therapy and to vent a bit. *** been keeping fish for quite a few years now, and have been fairly regular on here up until recently.

I havent had as much time to commit as of late with a new job and other stuff going on. I will admit I have negleted my tanks a bit. I havent slowed down on water changes or general maintenance but recently gone are the days when Im constantly rearranging things or looking for new bits of wood / plants etc or new ideas. Gone are the days or making sure the tanks are spotless and of imaculate quality.

The reasons for this are not only the lack of time, *** also had some bad luck with the tanks, I have had my oldest goldfish (my smallest tank) of about 6 years die, leaving that empty. My biggest tank has had aggresion problems since my Vieja syns. and BB decided they were sexually compatible, and immediately killed my GT, this was quickly followed by the death of my stunning huge humped male con, and now the Viejas own the tank! To top things of my beautiful 14 inch common plec (who was my grandads before he died then passed on to me to look after) died last week.

All in all I now have a malawi tank that bores me, my main tank which is an agressive mess and an odd culmination of fish, and an empty goldfish tank (which i suppose as its empty is just a tank) in my kitchen. The only tank I am relatively happy with is the one which still hold my one remaining con x salvini offspring, but thats another thread.

I suppose im not really asking any particluar questions here, Im just interested if you have ever had the same, the thoughts you had etc and any comments.

My thought have been to pack it all in, which will never happen, I cant afford more furniture to replace the gaps where the tanks are :lol: :lol: to completely start again, to just leave things as they are, or to stop keeping cichlids althogether and go basic tetra and community again?

Thought???

And hello to all of you I havent spoken to in ages!

Rob


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

Does losing about 5 grand worth of coral and salt fish tank count as a disaster? Anemone got sucked into the filter... 'nuf said? We saved what we could and started over. Then a hose blew, water everywhere, lost another couple of hundred dollars worth of salt critters. Moved to a smaller tank and got the worst infestation of bristleworms - ever. They actually ate a 6 lined wrasse in a 24 hour period - just pretty scales floating in the water. Killed all the live rock to get rid of the worms (if it hadn't been for the 1 lone clam that would have been the end of the salt tank - I was done with it) I did the bare minimum to keep it alive. Stayed that way for months - it was ugly. But the rock was coming back alive - sans the worms. I decided to add a fish, a pretty yellow tang. A week later the tank cracked and water all over the place (again) and this time on a wood floor. Emergency tank change and aquatic CPR kept the Tang alive. Husband insisted we save it, I honestly believed it was past saving - he proved me wrong. Boards on floor were horribly warped and the baseboard popped off the walls. New tank was too cold, needed a bigger heater - bought one and it cooked the tang. No idea why since then it has run perfectly. I've turned the salt tank over to the kids and the hubby - at least that is what they think, I keep a close eye on it. I knew before they did that one of the chromos died and when the horseshoe crabs needed more food.

That said, I'm dying to start another smallish one for seahorses and how I found this forum was because of obsessive research on my JD's that I adore. I learned about the Electric blues because of my fry and now I really want to get a couple of those beauties!

Oh, the floor is fine now and I only have one baseboard that looks bad - my newest tank is infront of it. Had to get a new tank for my little JD girl, her parents were beating her up since they have a new brood.

Seems like everytime I decide that "when this fish is gone, I'm done" I end up getting deeper into the hobby.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

It's called burn-out! And yes, I have it too. Like you Rob, my tanks are maintained but I just don't have the enthusiasm that I've had in the past. So recently I made the decision to reduce the number of tanks I have. I went from 7 down to 4. And I sold off all my saltwater fish/rocks/equipment. Like Lively, I've had my share of disasters with saltwater, the worst being the hurricanes of 2004. I nearly lost everything in my full blown reef tank. The only survivors were a couple of fish and one shrimp. All the corals and other inverts died. After that even though I kept a salt tank for a couple of years more I found I just didn't want to do that anymore. So now I have only freshwater, and CA/SA cichlids at that. I don't want to get out of the hobby completely but I have decided that when my current fish die (of very old age I hope!) that I won't replace them and eventually get down to one or possibly two tanks. I love the big "wet pets" but I also love the smaller cichlids who can be kept with other fish and plants too....


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

definitely had this feeling, i think every fish keeper has.

for me, it lasts a couple days then I started realizing and recognizing the good things the hobby can bring and it over powered the bad enough to not quit the hobby.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Mine was having a rouge, usually really mellow species, kill off the entire tank, include 10 zebra plecos and at the time, really rare dwarf pikes. Actually I did leave for a few months after that, until I came across a differant pair of dwarf pikes that I had always wanted since about 92 or so ... thus back in I went and soon one tank turned to two ... then three ... then five ... so it goes.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

When fish die, it is always discouraging. I'm sorry you are experiencing burnout. Do you have a local fish club? Getting together with others in the hobby over a few beers will help. Also good when downsizing to visit others and enjoy their fish.


----------



## rmcder (Jul 9, 2005)

Lively said:


> Does losing about 5 grand worth of coral and salt fish tank count as a disaster? Anemone got sucked into the filter... 'nuf said? We saved what we could and started over. Then a hose blew, water everywhere, lost another couple of hundred dollars worth of salt critters. Moved to a smaller tank and got the worst infestation of bristleworms - ever. They actually ate a 6 lined wrasse in a 24 hour period - just pretty scales floating in the water. Killed all the live rock to get rid of the worms (if it hadn't been for the 1 lone clam that would have been the end of the salt tank - I was done with it) I did the bare minimum to keep it alive. Stayed that way for months - it was ugly. But the rock was coming back alive - sans the worms. I decided to add a fish, a pretty yellow tang. A week later the tank cracked and water all over the place (again) and this time on a wood floor. Emergency tank change and aquatic CPR kept the Tang alive. Husband insisted we save it, I honestly believed it was past saving - he proved me wrong. Boards on floor were horribly warped and the baseboard popped off the walls. New tank was too cold, needed a bigger heater - bought one and it cooked the tang. No idea why since then it has run perfectly. I've turned the salt tank over to the kids and the hubby - at least that is what they think, I keep a close eye on it. I knew before they did that one of the chromos died and when the horseshoe crabs needed more food.
> 
> That said, I'm dying to start another smallish one for seahorses and how I found this forum was because of obsessive research on my JD's that I adore. I learned about the Electric blues because of my fry and now I really want to get a couple of those beauties!
> 
> ...


Good Grief... You're a lot tougher (or crazier) than I am! I've never heard of a run of bad luck like yours!


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

rmcder said:


> Good Grief... You're a lot tougher (or crazier) than I am! I've never heard of a run of bad luck like yours!


When I told my sis I was thinking of getting a 200 gallon tank, she said "you are insane!!!" So, I'd have to say that your comment about my mental health is probably accurate... lol Talking to hubby about the tank now... bet he asks the same question as my sis... "where are you going to put it?"


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I can relate as well. Currently going through the same thing. Lack of interest, more maintaining the hobby than enjoying it right now. I have 4 tanks and have no plans of setting up any more, no interest either. I am also a member of my local aquarium club, but have lost interest in that as well. I'm wondering if this is just a slump for me (I have had these before) or if I'm really just tired of it all.


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

RobD213-I know exactly how you feel-as much as I love this hobby I always get overly aggressive fish-no matter if it is a Red Devil or a guppy.
1. Gave my Umbee to my bro went blind in one eye-irritating cause he was in a large tank and I always did water changes.

2. Had to get rid of a Clown Knife-cause it went nuts and killed almost everything-Poly. Ornate, Red Oscar, Peacock Bass!

It finally looks though like things are settling down-so keep your head up it will only get better.
Me, I get annoyed when people have crazy set-ups that should in no way work-and then he/she will pull it off. Where I plan my setups and am careful about the types of fish I mix and yet there is always aggression problems-go figure.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Was on the verge of selling everything off just the other day actually, I was so upset and frustrated.

I get the same feeling every once in a while, when something doesn't go as planned...aka I lose a tankful of fish, or one that I'm very attached to. I usually calm down after a couple days and decide I love it again...realistically I don't know if I could ever actually give it up. I'd sell everything off and regret it the next day.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> where are you going to put it?"


 :lol: the tank or your sanity :lol:

I get the same stuff form my wife every time I mention a new tank.


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

lol - passed on it - it really was just too big - like my ego I suppose. I think I just hate to fail at things and won't give up! Story of my life. Ended up getting a 55 gallon off Craigs list this morning because my bowfront has a crack in the side (found crack last night, no water lost but wasn't going to take a chance with floors). I did think of this thread as I was doing yet ANOTHER emergency tank change. Finished around 7pm - only took 6 hours. But I had to paint the stand it was in bad shape and the tank used to be a salt and was really dirty so it took longer. Oh, and i had to round up the 113 (I counted as I caught) JD fry.

Going to fix the bow and use it as an excuse to get the EBJD's I want so much! ROFL

And, the dude I got the tank from had a 50 gal tall w/stand for $75. He said it's mine if I want it. I need it for the fry.

See, every time something bad happens it seems I end up getting deeper and deeper into the hobby.

And as for my sanity - watching fish soothes the soul... doncha know? lol


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

any pic of the convict / salvini mix? To get the cross breed should u have a male con or a female con with a male or female salvini?


----------



## Romble (Apr 11, 2007)

I hear ya...

I had an African 80 gal tank with a lot of nice peacocks and other assorted beauties in there that I spent a ton of time(and money) finding and taking care of for over 5 years. Then one morning i wake up to a horrible grinding noise coming from the den. I start walking towards the den and my feet are [email protected]

Oh s.h.i.t...the grinding noise are the filters running with the TANK EMPTY... my carpets are flooded!!! Dead fish in the tank!!! pure nightmare... the silicone leaked from the bottom of the tank... Unbelievable!!! The cleanup nightmare began, carpets ruined/floor etc..

After that I gave up the hobby for a few years. I just could not deal with that fear of another leak. After starting a new job and talking with my boss he told me he had a 125G African tank. I shared my stories and fish keeping knowledge etc. I got the itch back but I was nervous. I got a nice bonus this year and decided to jump back in.

I went out and bought myself a 6ft 125G tank. Trust me filling that thing with water had me very nervous. I was just envisioning the stand collapsing on itself!! Anyways, I am back in, no catastrophes (knock wood) and went with Central American cichlids this time.

I am hooked again.


----------



## Throbulator (Apr 2, 2009)

opcorn: 
I had gotten bored with my 20 gallon tank so for 1 year + I just dropped a pinch of food in the tank when i remembered to and pretty much ignored my tank. One day I took a look at it and remembered how excited I was to get it. I had a tiny yellow fish(no idea what is is, some sort of tetra), another unnamed tetra, and a huge chinese algae eater. I sold the algae eater(after vaccuming a bucket or two of dark brown poop water), bought a cory cat, guppy, and molly. I got bored for another 2-3 months and didnt pay too much attention, but then I cleaned the tank and bought a female guppy, female swordfish(looked like a female molly), and a pleco. Now im back into aquariums and im going to start a cichlid tank . So if you ever feel bored, do something that you dont usually do and you might become obsessed :drooling: again.


----------

